# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > خبر: Java + Sony Pictures

## zehs_sha

*You won’t believe your eyes*

              Experience the ultimate in High Definition with Blu-ray Disc™ movies and from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment with new BD-Live™ functionality. The Java Powered BD Easy Menu Navigation features innovations that push your home entertainment system to a new level of performance. Use along with the newly enabled BD Live functionality to enjoy network enabled movies like Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story (available now), The 6th Day (available now), Untraceable (available now), and Men in Black (coming June 17). Together Sony Pictures Home Entertainment and Java are changing the way you watch movies. Learn more about Blu-ray™ movies from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment at www.sonypictures.com/bluray
http://java.com/en/java_in_action/sony_pictures.jsp

----------


## mazdadoost

دوست عزیز:
با تشکر از خبر جذاب و لینک Java in action.شما نمونه ای از این DVD ها دیدید تا حالا؟بنده از چند تا دوستان این جا و اون جا خواستم ولی محیا نشده.

----------


## handinux

اگر پیدا شد ما را هم بی نصیب نگذارید...

----------

